# something i am trying to do in indy....



## dime (Jun 7, 2009)

since i got a job now, i am gonna start a FNB here since during the summer there are always kids in town. plus im gonna start a free bike program cause i hear that u can dumpster a shitload of bike parts. also one of my friends has a non-profit orginization where he gets a shitload of socks mailed to him and i have been given full access to them to give out to kids. it may take a little bit to get the bike and FNB shit goin but i can give socks out immediatly. if you come through indy and need socks then tell me and i can go to where you are.


----------

